# ***Cheers to Rstype***



## Slumber (Aug 15, 2017)

Great guy to do business with. I called 'back-up' on a RARE light he claimed here on CPF, and a few weeks later he was kind enough to offer me dibs before he posted it for sale. 

Thanks again! [emoji106]


----------



## Rstype (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks slumber and everyone for the kind words! Anytime I can help I will.


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Aug 16, 2017)

Such a great guy to deal with! He's very helpful and generous too. Way to go, Man!


----------



## archimedes (Aug 16, 2017)

Speaking for myself as a member here (not a mod) , I've had multiple smooth transactions with @Rstype ....

Much appreciated, thank you[emoji106]


----------



## teak (Aug 22, 2017)

Agreed. Top notch guy to deal with. Goes out of his way to help one out.


----------



## lightknot (Aug 25, 2017)

Agreed!


----------



## the0dore3524 (Aug 25, 2017)

Has my vote as well


----------



## s85sss (Nov 29, 2018)

rstype is one example of the great people we can find in this forum. 
thanks bud!


----------



## Ozythemandias (Nov 29, 2018)

I concur


----------



## Rstype (Dec 2, 2018)

s85sss said:


> rstype is one example of the great people we can find in this forum.
> thanks bud!



thanks ! I’m happy to hear your light arrived safe and sound. Thanks for the shout out, and smooth sale.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 3, 2018)

and he's a great plumber! :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## teamde78 (Dec 10, 2018)

I have had some great dealings and multiple transactions with him - always great - never disappointed.


----------



## Tejasandre (Dec 10, 2018)

I’ve had a couple of transactions with rstype too. Outstanding cpf-er!


----------



## duffman (Feb 4, 2019)

Rstype for president 2020. Stand up guy!


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Feb 4, 2019)

Wow, yeah! I’m continually amazed at his generosity, in our transactions!!!


----------



## knfmkr (Apr 15, 2019)

Kinda hard to add anything new to his stellar rep here. I had the great pleasure of trading with him and it was seamless. Such a great person to work with and very generous with his help, time, and knowledge. 5 stars, A+ and all that good stuff.


----------



## archimedes (May 30, 2020)

archimedes said:


> Speaking for myself as a member here (not a mod) , I've had multiple smooth transactions with @Rstype ....
> 
> Much appreciated, thank you[emoji106]



I need to give this thread a bump, as @Rstype not only remembered an item in which I had expressed past interest, but was also very generous with the arrangements.

Always a pleasure to deal with, and part of what makes CPF such a great place.

Thanks again buddy !


----------



## run4jc (May 30, 2020)

Agreed. Any time we’ve had dealings he is top notch.


----------



## kimloris (May 6, 2021)

It looks like @Rstype is still the great guy he was when that thread was started in 2017...

Another transaction with Rstype in May of 2021 and everything went super smoothly.
For the anecdote, when he told me that he would ship the following day, I told myself "he must have forgotten that tomorrow is a Sunday". 
Well, he actually did ship the next day and I am still puzzled in how he managed to have USPS in possession of the package on a Sunday.

My first transaction with him was 2.5 years ago and it was equally as smooth.

Thank you very much and I am very glad there are still people like him around.


----------

